# reconnaissance de mon iPod touch



## testore (25 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai acheté avec un ami un ipod touch 2gen, et avec la hate pressente de l'allumer, nous l'avons connecté avec l'ordi de celui ci..

tout allait tres bien, donc jusqu'à ce que mon ipod lors d'une connection à Appel Store demande les identifiants de mon pote.. !

il me dit que celà s'effacera lorsque je connecterai mon iPod à mon Itunes, mais non..mon ordi ne le reconnais pas !
"_itunes n'a pas pu se connecter à l'iphone en raison de la reception non valide du peripherique".._

aie aie aie..
que dois je faire?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut.

Restaure ton iTouch sur ton ordinateur.


----------



## testore (25 Janvier 2009)

pardon?
désolé c'est tout nouveau pour moi tout ça..
en fait le probleme est plus complexe...

j'ai acheté 2 ipod touch, l'un a pu etre synchronisé et l'autre non (cf.les messages d'erreurs..)
quand tu parles de restaurer itouch sur l'ordi , peux tu me donner la manip plus précisément?

merci!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

On en parle régulièrement.
C'est dans l'onglet iPod Touch de iTunes.

Sinon, va sur le dépanneur Ipod Touch d'Apple.


----------



## testore (26 Janvier 2009)

merci !

tout est reglé !


----------

